# Bone like lump on Jaw-bone?



## Lintel (3 April 2012)

Sorry no pictures as I can't really see it myself (Full beardy Highland at the minute)!
But it's a hard, large pea sized lump that almost seems attached to his jaw bone. Now I have no idea if I have just noticed it now or if it has been there awhile.It's not liquid filled or sore to touch ( and believe me I squeezed it, poked it, did everything under the sun)! It feels almost like a splint type bone on his jaw- that hard bone way.
Any ideas anyone?
The vet will be coming out to do the teeth soon so I shall be getting her to check.


----------



## Littlelegs (3 April 2012)

The only two similar things I've seen have been a fracture. Don't panic, both were hairline & just required a few weeks off, but i'm sure there are other explanations too.


----------



## Littlelegs (3 April 2012)

Meant to say both of these were on underside of lower jaw, just above muzzle


----------



## nikicb (3 April 2012)

My sec A has one. My vet was the first to notice it because we were having issues with a diastema that the pony had and he was doing a close examination of his jaw etc.  This was in the winter a year or so ago - he has a very long and thick beard so isn't really noticeable. It hasn't changed since so the vet thinks he probably knocked himself one time and this caused a bony enlargement.  Funnily enough I found an older picture (2.5 years ago) and it's quite visible when he has his summer coat, although because he is only little (11.2) we tend to look 'down' on him so it isn't noticeable from a normal angle.


----------



## Lintel (3 April 2012)

Thanks! I honestly would not be surprised if it's a previous fracture or knock as he is awful clumsy. (Takes it of his owner  )
He tends to knock himself a lot, turning round- hitting of stable doors, shaking his head a feed time and hitting his haybar.
It's exactly there Nikicb, but smaller and rounder, but then again he is  14.1hh mass of a Highland so it could be exactly the same size. 
The vets idea sounds about right to be - almost like a splint, Baby Highland (not mine) has a small splint, from hurting it as a yearling we think. 

Thanks again x


----------



## nikicb (3 April 2012)

Lintel said:



			Thanks! I honestly would not be surprised if it's a previous fracture or knock as he is awful clumsy. (Takes it of his owner  )
He tends to knock himself a lot, turning round- hitting of stable doors, shaking his head a feed time and hitting his haybar.
It's exactly there Nikicb, but smaller and rounder, but then again he is  14.1hh mass of a Highland so it could be exactly the same size. 
The vets idea sounds about right to be - almost like a splint, Baby Highland (not mine) has a small splint, from hurting it as a yearling we think. 

Thanks again x
		
Click to expand...

Glad to have helped.  When I look at that picture now I can't believe I didn't notice it before, but it was the day we moved him to be at home for the first time, so I was probably just so happy to see him there I didn't notice.  Bad pony mother. 

ETA it's just a bit bigger than thumb nail size.  He has a wee Welshie head.


----------

